

Cool hover state--with no input added, hover over "Im Feeling Lucky" - dvncan
https://www.google.com//

======
mooism2
I see nothing special.

Is this for Americans only?

~~~
sp332
Mine adds a rolling animation and then settles on something random like: "I'm
feeling confused" or "puzzled" or "playful". Each random word has a different
set of results if you click it. Example "I'm feeling trendy" sends you to
<https://www.google.com/trends/hottrends>

I am in the USA.

